# Stupid is as Stupid does



## yesimapirate (Oct 18, 2010)

Had to quote Forrest on this one

Swimmer stranded in rapids - CNN Video


----------



## MountainmanPete (Jun 7, 2014)

Perhaps if I get a tattoo of a large spider on my belly I would be a better swimmer too?


----------



## joefromsf (Jul 16, 2010)

Shouldn't there be another video somewhere showing a helicopter placing him on the rock? How the heck did he get out there?


----------



## climbdenali (Apr 2, 2006)

Stupid to go out in the first place, but it does sound like at least he understands that now, and has been humbled by the experience.

Pretty short "calm" spot though!!


----------

